# Solaris LED



## Sushiman (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone else using LED's out there? I currently use the 250W /20K equivilent on my reef & love it.
I'm planning on supplimenting heavily with a full CO2 /reactor set-up.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

There are a lot of guys on Reefcentral hating it cause it's not what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Sushiman (Aug 26, 2007)

There has been alot of hoopla about it, but thats typical RC nonsense (change & reefing are not harmonious). I've had great results & great service from PFO.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What corals are you keeping under the lighting and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I've done plenty of LED projects quite successfully. I actually just tore down an LED tank that has been growing plants since...I think October. I am planning on making another DIY "retro" for all-in-one cube tanks.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Arnt they something in the range of $3000? That's a lot of money for some lighting. What I read on ReefCentral the reviews on it are not as steller as you may think. There is a TON of information from PAR ratings, to pictures, to experiences over there. Check out the 80 some page thread:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...pagenumb er=1

split for performance issues part 2 of 2:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...readid=1080494

I just looked at the site and check this quote out, it's outstanding. 


solaris said:


> but with 30% more light output and 30% more energy usage


Wouldnt you hope you got 30% more light? I mean if they told you that their product offered 15% more light to a 50% draw would you pick that lighting fixture. To me, this statment is blah. Your getting the same amount of light to the same amount of energy used, sweet.

After reading many many pages at RC looking at the PAR of the bulbs, and all the hooplah over there, i wouldnt be goin with these right away. The cost is to high and they arnt as high performance as they claim to be.


----------

